# Dealing with pneumonia, advice and support much needed



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Never had a horse with pneumonia but my doberman has frequent aspiration pneumonia from megaesophagus. 

Good luck - hope your kiddo gets well soon!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping, anyone?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

what type of Pneumonia does he have? Acute or Chronic? How much Penicillin are you giving him daily and what are his vitals now? Resp, Temp, Heart rate etc. 
What has the vet told you about his recovery time etc.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I know how much you are worried about your horse but the most important thing to do at this point is make sure your horse is somewhere draft free, dry bedding, dust free hay. Make sure he gets his medication as prescribed by your vet and monitor his temperature (rectal) at least 2X daily and write it down so you have it for the vet should he ask. Make sure he he has clean fresh water. Make notes about his appetite and in general how he is feeling (alertness etc>) and after he has recovered give him at least 2 weeks off before you work him again.
Best of luck.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Take his vitals 2x a day - (T/P/R) while he is on meds and then for a week after. The week after is to ensure the antibiotics cleaned his system and didn't just tamp down the symptoms.

Ask your vet any question that comes to mind. Nothing is too dumb.

Best wishes!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Uniprim, Tucoprim, is a heavy duty antibiotic. I would expect that after the big PCN shot on Friday and daily Uniprim, he should be showing signs of improvement already and by this coming Friday ought to be quite a bit perked up. 

Has his fever gone down and coughing started to subside? Color of his snot? I've dealt with a few cases of foal pneumonia and while it ain't pretty and they get pretty sick, horses seem to rebound from it pretty well.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've never seen a horse with pneumonia, but I know it can be bad and very worrisome. I would keep watch for his symptoms to get worse and keep your vets number handy. I'm not sure there is much else to do for him besides follow the vets orders to the letter.

Something very important that you need to make sure you do, is take very good care of yourself. Try to relax a little and make sure you get your sleep. The holidays are upon us when is stressful and tiring in and upon itself. You need to take care of *you* so that you are at your best to take care of him. Also, come up with a back up plan in case you do get sick so that there is someone there for him that knows exactly what the vets orders are and what to do for him. Being the holidays, that may be difficult with people coming and going, but it's important to do.

I think right now taking extra care of yourself and having a backup plan/person are the 2 most important things to do aside from vets orders.

Good luck, and I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

*hugs* I hope you guys get through this ok!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never dealt with one with pneumonia but sending big hugs & healing vibes your way!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

My only advice is as others have already given... follow vet's orders meticulously and check temp a couple of times a day. With those antiobiotics, though, the bugs don't have a chance to survive! 
Saying a horsey prayer and a human one, too.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Tha ks guys. I'm calling my old vet at 9 this morning as I had informed him what was going on and such and he advised to to call my new vet (I did Friday morning) pbut he said to keep him updated. I got so e reports that the vet I'm using can make bad judgement calls and that's makes me more nervous (first time using this new vet) 

His vitals have been normal, no real labored breathing unless you pinch his nose cause of all the crap coming out that is so thick. His hay is very good quiletly and not dusty.

Thing is he was a stall walker when I got him could this have played apart(still stall walks, not as much) we tried really de stressing his invoirment, seems to help. He is has acess to minerals and salt. Acsess to more water cause he was little bit dehydrated. 

When the vet said he has pneumonia he said he heard whistling in his air ways and could hear the fluid in his lungs. He also did some weird tapping on his head?? I didnt know what that was about.

He made it very clear to me that he didn't want to go the route of penicillin shots cause he said they are very painful after the first time when doing it daily. 

So today when he gets his grain he is getting his 4th packet of the Uniprim. 

His stall is cleaned everyday first thing in the morning and is think with good shavings, not dusty. But i can tell he is still walking in circles from the track in his stall. He is fed off the floor so I don't have to worry about a manger or hay bag with his head up so the moucus will drain. The way it needs to. He is still getting turnout even though it's is very cold outside. 

That's all I can really think off. Going to call my old vet now and see what he days and I'll tell you guys.

Also when my vet said he wanted him at least 50% better he didn't really say anything more, so no coughing? Vet little ccaughing? No moucus /heavy yellow green puss looking discharge from his nose? 

He is alert when I first see him and then looks depressed and dull and does t want to be worked at all, he looks druged up when he is in the cross ties. But will happily graze now in hisbturnout, I know he is getting water from the grass cause of al the heavy due and some rain we have been getting.

Thanks for all your support everyone. I was up all night couldn't sleep, and doing my own research on equine pneumonia, found from all the articles and websites that it's rare, more comin in foals, elderly horses, and horses who I have choked and aspirated food or liquids. Also heard that the acute kind is pretty fatal. He doesn't have this, as we (vet and I and trainer) think he couldn't fight off a normal cold (also concerning, does this mean his immune system is natural low or weak?) 

Pretty much what I got out if it is it's rare and when it happens it is a very very long road to recovery and can often wind a horse up in the hospital. 

Ugh! Talk about stressful!!! I wanna wake up from this bad dream!
:-(


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Just remember sweetie, try to find some ways to relax and take care of yourself too.... I know it's very hard right now but if you don't take care of yourself and get sick too, who will take care of him? It sounds like he is doing well, and on the road to recovery. You are taking such awesome care of him!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Cinny, I finally fell asleep at 4 am. Iv banned myself from further investigation from goodle, only worries me more. I did just get off the phone with my old vet, talked to a newer vet cause he wasn't available. She said she found it weird he didn't scop him and take cultures or take blood to check his white count.

Who knows why he didn't.

Thaks again


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. Can't say about the stall walking, though I'd think it could contribute to airway difficulties because of dust, if he gets real energetic about it. 

As far as improvement, if he was mine, I'd be looking for his temp to go down and stay down, snot to turn yellowy or starting to clear rather than green, hopefully thin out some so it's not sooooo goopy, appetite to get better (I forget if you said he was off originally) and just a gradual 'lightening' of symptoms. 

Tapping on his head sounds like he was percussing the sinuses to see if he got a pain response, indicating a sinus infection draining and causing the infection, maybe? If you've never had a sinus infection, the pressure can be horrendous causing migraine type headaches and when the doctor percusses (taps) them, you want to punch, kick, bite and maybe even shoot them depending on how bad it is. 

Sounds like the new vet is on the right track, but for sure keep your old vet as back up on this. 

His immune system is down obviously, so once the vet says he's ok with you giving an immune booster like Immuno DMG, I'd sure do it. It really does help and I keep my competition horses on it all the time. 

I'd be interested to see if your vet feels he'll come back 100% from this or be heavey or ????? With foals it seems like either they live and are fine or they go way down real fast and die.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you dream catcher! That really helped. 
Will keep you updated on how he seems today and tomorrow!


----------



## ti tree (Dec 13, 2011)

good luck hope all works out for you and your horse


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't have anything helpful to add, Klassic...I just wanted to let you know that u are doing a superb job dealing with this, from both an emotional and medical standpoint. 

I do not do well in situations where my horses are sick. I tend to fall apart, and lose my focus....which does them no good. You seem to be worried, yes....but you still have your wits about you and you seem to be doing all that you can to get through this without panic. I think that it pretty darn awesome. Because I KNOW i couldn't handle this as well as you are!!

Beau suffered a severe choke 6 weeks ago and I totally did NOT handle it well. THEN, after he was tubed, we were told to watch him carefully for signs of pnuemonia.......needless to say, the waiting to see what is going to happen is excruciating....:-(

You are doing a great job keeping yourself focused through such a stressful time, imo!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks alot beau, in side I'm freaking out, just trying to be strong. I'm going to my bend as tooday, it's further away but she is a pro hosrewoeman and is up to date on him. Should be hearing how he is today from my trainer here soon.... Waiting for updates is making the time pass so slowly. 

But anyways she knows what's going on and said she will drive me to the barn anytime if day or night if things get worse. I have t go so something sitting at home is driving me nuts!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't have any advice for you but I'm sending healthy thoughts and prayers your way! Hang in there!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Wanted to let you guys know I got an update last night from another boarder who knows about his condition and she let me know he looked like he was feeling alot better, alot more alert, was nickering for food and sounded like he was breathing alot better. So just waiting to hear from the trai ER how he looks and sou d on the lunge line today.

 yay for recovering pony!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That's great news. He still needs rest so only walking please.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well of course! But the fact he's been running around in the pasture without any coughing is huge! Just wanted to share the good news:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to hear he's better!! I'm sending continued healing vibes for him.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Well of course! But the fact he's been running around in the pasture without any coughing is huge! Just wanted to share the good news:lol:


You sure sound much happier
If I may, I'd like to suggest that the vet takes a good listen to his lungs before stopping the antibiotics. That way you can be sure it's all gone. Ask about return to work too.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So glad to hear things are on the up for you!!

I have no idea or experience with this, just lots of big hugs being sent your way!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I sure hope that your boy is feeling better... i have had to treat a horse with severe aspiration pneumonia once (first and hopefully ONLY time I will have to go thru that)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear he seems to be on the mend.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone! He is now on day 6 of his Uniprim and it seems to really be doing the trick!! Really happy we where able to get this under control as well as getting him feeling so much better. It's all apart of more learning and growing closer with my good pony, expensive, stressful and upsetting but in the end with how well he reacted to the Uniprim (I'm sure the big shot of penicillin really kicked up his odds of kicking it to the curb) glad I found a good vet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sam,
So glad to hear that he seems to have turned the corner. Good for you for being so persistant in advocating for the best care for him.
Cheers, just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Caroline, thank you so much! He's my baby and I couldn't imagine loosing him. It's very rare for "healthy hors who arnt foals or elderly to get pneumonia. Everyone I have talked to besides here on the forum, trainers I know, vet techs, my old vet, my old farrier, and tons of other very knowagable horse people I trust have never seen or heard of a case of a horse betting pneumonia. The couple I did hear about, one turned out to be strangles but thenother got it as a secondary infection like Oliver but almost died, had to be hostpialized, chest tube to drain the moucus and gunk, had to be on steroids, and almost died a few times.....so we are very lucky his body excepted the antibiotics and let it do it's job!! Now I'm looking into and researching immune stabilizer or a immune supplement to help him better fight off other things he could way more easily catch with his weak immune system. He is off all sugar (sugar cubes and super sugary treats/feeds/grains) cause it will further weaken his immune system and make it worse when he was sick since that is what infections and such feed off of. So now onto the next step besides recovery in this scary thing! He should make a full recovery but from now on I must be careful of dusty hay, dusty working invoriment, pasture invoriment, bedding, feeds and such but thats better then it could have been!

Want to say thanks again to everyone who sent healing throughts our way and gave me the support I much needed to stay sane through the last two weeks. I know now alot more about my horse and how to better help and prevent this from hopefully ever happening again!!

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------

